# How much longer!!!



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 

I can't believe how long this whole process is taking and that according to Track it there is no continuity in respect of time scales.

We sent off all our paperwork in November 2009 and have been advised by the embassy today that it could still be several months before someone actually reviews our files!

If I wasn't so desperate to be reunited with my family ( and no we are not eligable for family class) and get to where we consider our home, I think I would ask for all our money back?

We are getting depressed at putting their life on hold for what will possibly be another year after waiting 3 years already.

I need words of comfort and hope!

Westie


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

I must add I am a little ticked off to find people who only applied within the last 12 months have been granted residency before us!

Worst thing is you have no one to complain to!


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

What visa are you applying for ? That might have something to do with why some people have been granted quicker then yours ? I have heard that if you go down the skilled worker it is getting slightly quicker as they have computerized most of it now.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Lottie

We applied in May 2007 before they did all the changes!!!

We have asked if we can be moved in to the fast track and told us we could not! It's blooming frustrating when we have family desperate for us to be out there with them!

Westie


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Computerization?*

Hi

The computerization could be a good theory on why it appears that the process does take a short amount of time after the initial long wait when you first apply. I'm very sorry, yet, I think you're still going to be in for a long wait. 

Reading through recent posts it appears the embassy was on the June/July 2007 applications last month. My June 2007 application was finally completed in March 2010. Expect a total time of 32 months. If the computerization speeds through the back log hopefully you'll start getting an indication through posts to the forum when people reply to threads on how long it takes. 

I know you've probably done this already, yet, be prepared and use the delay to get all your paperwork ready, so you can get a quick turn around when you get to the next stage of the process. Don't quit your job, get all the things you really want to do because it'll be tough fitting in everything whilst juggling the final stages of the process. For example, although the Royal Ontario Museum in Toronto has an excellent Greek section I had to see the Romano Briton section in the British Museum before I left!

Cheers Chris


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you're feeling so down about the whole process, I know from experience that every day feels like a year when you're waiting for the dreaded decision. 

Just so you know, we applied in April 2007 and were granted our visas two months ago. It seems that once you have your medicals things seem to gain speed. Are you awaiting your call for medicals letter or are you further along?


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't believe how long this whole process is taking and that according to Track it there is no continuity in respect of time scales.
> 
> ...


I wish I could offer some words of comfort but I can only sympathise. 

We applied in July 2007 and submitted our documents in October 2009. We are so fed up of waiting. The housing market is so rubbish but we have manged to sell our house and we are living with family at the moment. We are going to have to consider renting soon as this was only meant to be short term. We feel very unhappy and a little depressed and it is rubbing off onto our poor children (4 and 6). 

I have even thought of telling the CIC to stick it but we really do want to move to Canada so we are rather stuck. We have considered getting a job for my husband and then chaning our visa. The only problem is that no one wants to know until you are living in Canada and we are so far along this process I worry that we will do all of that and wait longer! The new system is great for new applicants but is just so unfair for us still waiting. 

It it a good idea to get things done while we wait but I feel that there is not alot we can do until we know we are definately going - nothing is for sure until we have the visa and get on the plane! I've had the movers round and done all I can for the time being.

Please keep intouch as we are probably going to hear around the same time as you. I think I am watching your case on the other site.

Good luck
Mick and Fleur


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> We sent off all our paperwork in November 2009 and have been advised by the embassy today that it could still be several months before someone actually reviews our files!
> ...


The only thing that keeps us going is that when you look on the tracker the people who submitted documents in October and November 2009 "appear" to be next to get medical requests. I am not sure it will be several months I think it will be sooner. I nearly attack the postman every morning. I know that might not be the case but that is the only hope I have at the moment.

We will hear soon I am sure of it.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi All

Sorry month end at work so couldn't reply earlier!

Yeah the whole system sucks big time! Worst think is we even know a retired Mp who was actually secretary for Trade and Imigration under the 80/90 Conservative government and she has tried to pull a few strings and it hasn't worked!!!

We are still waiting on request for medicals, unfortunately just as we got the 120 day letter, my Mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer and passed away, so in between helping and collating info we just made our deadline of November 2009!!!

Yes Mick and Fleur I am watching you too!!!! ;o)

We will persever, Canada is my home, when you know you know. 

But don't you all get the question that drives you nuts from well wishers?? "So hows the immigration going?" Grrrrrr lol

Thanks for the mental hugs guys


Westie


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. It makes me worry about my visa request even though I have been told that spousal visa's are the quickest. I really wish the system wasn't so tough. As global as everything is today, people should be able to live where they want to.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Americanwoman

I don't think you will have a problem as it is a spousal visa, ours is skilled worker.

They can't keep you that long from your loved ones! x

Best of luck

Westie


----------

